# Easter presents



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Went fishing at one of my favorite stretches of river Easter morning. Was able to get my first steelie and my dad caught his first as well.


----------



## Steelie_limiter (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice Work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice fish!!:corkysm55


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice haul! That one in the middle is a beast! Almost looks like a King.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice stringer of steel! Man I miss those fish. Great times with family, memories to last your lifetime.


----------



## SUPER X (Apr 7, 2013)

Good looking!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice catch, those will be good eating

Go out and get after it.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the compliaments! Now, who has a good steelhead recipe they be willing to share? I'm having some smoked, but I would like to cook some myself.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

troutfisher25 said:


> Thanks for the compliaments! Now, who has a good steelhead recipe they be willing to share? I'm having some smoked, but I would like to cook some myself.


 Grilled with lemon pepper is a favorit of mine. Somthing that I have just recently started doing with darker fish is cuting the fillets into strips then boiling them and dipping them in melted butter and parmesian cheese. Also you should switch to a nylon stringer I have had fish break off of those metal stringers.


----------



## troutfisher25 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the recipies! I always use a nylon, but this time we didn't bring a stringer because we didn't expect to catch very much and luckily the metal stringer was in the old tackle box. I double hooked the big girl .


----------

